
IoT needs APIs, and APIs need ecosystems - jramps
http://diginomica.com/2015/12/18/the-iot-needs-apis-and-apis-need-ecosystems-says-anypresence/
======
marssaxman
More than that, "IoT" needs a reason to exist which is more compelling than
"microprocessors are now cheap enough to embed everywhere".

